

GCloud – Go Packages for Cloud Services - hunvreus
http://gcloud.io

======
morpher
This appears to just be a stubbed out simplistic API at this point[1].
Currently, only method names, without even parameter types are listed. The
project is also requesting funding[2]. Seems a bit premature to me. But, I
wish the project luck.

[1]
[https://github.com/gcloud/compute/blob/master/images.go](https://github.com/gcloud/compute/blob/master/images.go)

[2] [http://gcloud.io/faq.html](http://gcloud.io/faq.html)

~~~
rappo
Here's a direct link to the funding request (on Bountysource):
[https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/411-gcloud](https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/411-gcloud)

------
diakritikal
Please, one of the most annoying aspects of TechCrunch was the incessant
stream of vapourware marketing. I love the lack of this type of posting on HN
almost as much as I love the insightful community and lack of drama; but as
much as I love hacking with Go this type of post is a real turn off.

~~~
xb95
Agreed.

I was pretty excited to see what this project was about -- then I saw they
were asking for $30,000 in funding to build this and wandered off to make a
snarky comment on HackerNews. I don't really want to see this kind of stuff
here.

Or at the very least, it should have a subject that says something about
funding, etc.

------
jnoller
Fwiw, rackspace is funding/working on a library just for this - multi cloud
interface, OpenStack and rackspace cloud support, and AWS and other welcome.

We have it on github already:
[https://github.com/rackspace/gophercloud](https://github.com/rackspace/gophercloud)

~~~
kc5tja
I reached out to the gcloud team by opening a Github issue making them aware
of Gophercloud's URL. I'd love to see more contributors to Gophercloud. So
far, though, haven't heard anything back.

We're currently ahead of gcloud in that we have working code for server
creation and actions. Much yet remains to be finished/implemented, however.

